# My Wife Is Concerned



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got out the Maps, found I am 30 miles from Thousands of acres of National Forest. Wanting to go exploring. I have Maps, Compass and GPS.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So what is stopping you really? Don't forget to take the forage pack for the shrooms and such you find.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> So what is stopping you really? Don't forget to take the forage pack for the shrooms and such you find.
> 
> Al


In the U.P., I could get lost on 30 acres at 5:00 p.m. when loggers quit making sound miles away that I was using for navigation, and the sun decided to go behind the clouds. Prep and have fun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you need a buddy to take with and make her feel better


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im not saying I get lost a lot, but if your ever out and you find me, you're screwed.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I know a forester that had aspirin with him when he had a heart attack. He made it out alive. Be prepared.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Darren said:


> I know a forester that had aspirin with him when he had a heart attack. He made it out alive. Be prepared.



use not coated aspirin 1-2 you don't need the hole bottle
and chew the aspirin and swallow it only takes 5 minutes to work and your at full effect in 14 minutes 
while a taken swallowed aspirin takes 12 minutes to start working and 26 to get to full effect 

the aspirin reduces the platelets from sticking to the blockage witch is usually a ruptured plaque and why some one with fairly little blockage can have a fairly sudden heart attack when the plaque ruptures it attracts the platelets to stick to it 

for those of us who think mechanically and not medically think a hydraulic pump pushing fluid , and a O ring come apart and clogs an orifice , that would be bad enough right but now it is almost like the O-ring is made of glue and when it comes apart it starts reacting with the hydraulic fluid and making a bigger blockage , asprin , acts almost like a solvent would on glue and keeps it form making bonds


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Got out the Maps, found I am 30 miles from Thousands of acres of National Forest. Wanting to go exploring. I have Maps, Compass and GPS.
> 
> big rockpile


Life insurance?:facepalm:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Darren said:


> I know a forester that had aspirin with him when he had a heart attack. He made it out alive. Be prepared.


 I've been on Blood Thinners for years.



poorboy said:


> Life insurance?:facepalm:


 
Wife has plenty, well actually in another year she was told I have to live two years because of my Health problems before they will pay full amount.

big rockpile


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

make sure you have plenty of water and some way to filter it. We use the Sawyer Squeeze when we go to the woods. Get you a good day pack so you can carry a few items

Also take the ten essentials with you:
Map. A map not only tells you where you are and how far you have to go, it can help you find campsites, water, and an emergency exit route in case of an accident.

Compass. A compass can help you find your way through unfamiliar terrain&#8212;especially in bad weather where you can't see the landmarks.

Water and a way to purify it. Without enough water, your body's muscles and organs simply can't perform as well: You'll be susceptible to hypothermia and altitude sickness. not to mention the abject misery of raging thirst.

Extra Food. Any number of things could keep you out longer than expected: a lengthy detour, getting lost, an injury, difficult terrain. A few ounces of extra food will help keep up energy and morale.

Rain Gear and extra clothing. Because the weatherman is not always right. Especially above treeline, bring along extra layers. Two rules: Avoid cotton (it keeps moisture close to your skin), and always carry a hat.

Firestarter and matches. The warmth of a fire and a hot drink can help prevent an encounter with hypothermia. And fires are a great way to signal for help if you get lost.

First aid kit. Prepackaged first aid kits for hikers are available at outfitters. Double your effectiveness with knowledge: Take a basic first aid class with the American Red Cross or a Wilderness First Aid class, offered by many hiking organizations.

Army knife or multi-purpose tool. These enable you to cut strips of cloth into bandages, remove splinters, fix broken eyeglasses, and perform a whole host of repairs on malfunctioning gear&#8212;not to mention cut cheese and open cans.

Flashlight and extra bulbs. For finding your way in the dark and signaling for help.

Sun screen and sun glasses. Especially above treeline when there is a skin-scorching combination of sun and snow, you'll need sunglasses to prevent snowblindness, and sunscreen to prevent sunburn.

Emergency Blanket to keep you warm at night in case you get lost


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

"never was lost but was powerful turned around one time
for three months"... Jim Bridger

Just be prepared, have fun. But you already know that.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

To take ye muzzy doubly barrel!:buds:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> To take ye muzzy doubly barrel!:buds:


 Thinking of it unless I go after Hogs.

big rockpile


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I always take nitro in an aluminum pill fob, whenever I am out in the field.


----------

